# what's Uber's policy on making stops or going to a drive thru?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

is it up to the driver's discretion and their choice? 

I don't need 9 cents a minute so thanks but no thanks I will give you 1 star and accept it, I'm not your slave, I am Ubers slave until they set me free.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

They have no policy on stops as far as I know. It's up to you. 

I would not do a drive through personally, although some do. I make stops occasionally, depending on how busy it is, the pax, and the time and nature of the stop.

Lyft, on the other hand, allows the pax to put a stop into their route at the start. I haven't had one of those yet, but I'm really going to be looking at those carefully.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I make stops all the time. Sometimes these yield some nice tips. Last night I got $20 for making a stop and a soft pretzel.


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

If they want me to stop its $5 up front. It may be rude but my bills don't get paid sitting in a drive thru with some dumb drunk. 
I do nicely explain that "time" is only paid @ 9cents a minute (most people get it)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^ And take out the service flee 20-25% you instantly go negative earning.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

We get 10 cents in Dallas !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

My policy is 2* on uber and 2 or 3 on Lyft. 

Unless you tip me for making up for lost time that I/we will never get back.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The ONLY three times I stop and wait somewhere:
1) I'm doing lyft hourly guarantee and I want to kill time until next hour block as to not get anymore rides that hour.
2) They hand me cash and ask "do you mind waiting few minutes..."
3) it's a select ride wth surge. (Unless there is a potentially higher surge I can get by ending ride asap)


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I take it case by case and rate case by case as well. Most riders understand that you're waiting and try to make it quick.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

My policy is I go where the pax wants to go. Stops or whatever. We can get food but no eating/drinking/smoking in the car. It's 20 cents/min here. I'll wait. It's easy money and I do this part time for extra cash so no problem.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

I only go thru when I'm hungry if they offer to buy for me or they throw cash at me. I am not willing do it at surge times. Last night I had three hogs get into my car at 145am on. 2.6 and asked if I would stop at a taco shop. I said I'd drop them off there and they could graze on the three blocks home after they grunted about how other drivers do it with no mention of tip or anything I just told them I'm in this to make money and I don't get paid to sit at a drive thru and I already offered to drop you off there but they decided it was to far to waddle the three blocks home. I already knew where this was going so 1star for them and of course me as well. Unloaded the Heffers and caught another 3.6 on the way home. Later got an email from support on how they didn't feel comfortable with their ride. I just wrote support back saying my suspension didn't feel comfortable with them either and not my fault three 250lb beasts can't fit comfortably in my car next time they should order xl or uber flatbed


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

^ Post of the Month!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I've been going over this in my head lately. Up until this point I've always done the stops and let them go through the drive-thru, but not eat or drink in the car. It's costing me money and time, though. While I'm sitting in the Drive-Thru I could have had them dropped off already, and been accepting my next trip. My new policy, I think, is going to be that I will drop people off along the way, provided the account holder changes the destination each time, but I'm not going to sit and wait for someone to get into the car. If they want to pick someone up along the way, that person needs to be on the curb when we pull up period if someone wants to get out of the car to go to the store by all means everyone can get out and go into the store with them, and request another Uber when they're done. If they want to tip up front, everything is negotiable. I've had too many cases where people have said, "Oh, I'll take care of you when we're done," and then I get nothing.

If my wheels aren't rolling, I'm not earning.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Here's my policy  This is a page on my slide show.... And much of the time, when it gets to this page, the pax will laugh and repeat.... For a super burrito  lol


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

A lady and her daughter got in and she said can we drop my daughter off at her dads and then take me home and I said sure. Ended up being a $20 trip because we had to drive like 6 miles to drop the girls off and then 2 miles back past where I picked them up at lol and it was surging


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> My policy is I go where the pax wants to go. Stops or whatever. We can get food but no eating/drinking/smoking in the car. It's 20 cents/min here. I'll wait. It's easy money and I do this part time for extra cash so no problem.


But those 10 minutes that you made $2 easy money waiting could mean you lost an airport ride and have to do a supermarket full shopping cart pick up for $3 instead.



uberpete said:


> A lady and her daughter got in and she said can we drop my daughter off at her dads and then take me home and I said sure. Ended up being a $20 trip because we had to drive like 6 miles to drop the girls off and then 2 miles back past where I picked them up at lol and it was surging


and if the destination was not changed she can dispute the charge and say that you took her the long way and your payment will be adjusted.


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> But those 10 minutes that you made $2 easy money waiting could mean you lost an airport ride and have to do a supermarket full shopping cart pick up for $3 instead.
> 
> and if the destination was not changed she can dispute the charge and say that you took her the long way and your payment will be adjusted.


I'm not stupid lol. I had her change the destination.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not going through a drive through for $6.75/hour. I offer to drop them at the restaurant. or take them to their original destination. Had two 20 something women this weekend at a bar. Pin is inside the building so I stop in front of the only way in and out of the building. Wait for someone to come out and at about 4 minutes 30 seconds I get a phone call "Where are you". Well, "I'm right in front of the only exit to the bar". 

My mistake here was not cancelling/no show. Instead I let them in the car, verified the account holder which was hard since the name on the account was a single letter. Start trip. Ask we are going to and I state the address the app gave me. They agree. I drive about 3 parking spaces and then hear "But we want to stop at Del Taco first." I stop. Explain that they pay $9.00/hour for me waiting which is below minimum wage but I only get $6.75 of that and Uber keeps the rest. I'm sorry but I can drop you off at Del Taco or your original destination but I will not wait for less than minimum wage. 

Well we will just got out now and call another Uber. No one EVER says not to the drive through. "Thanks, Have a nice evening." Now I have this open ride. I click drop off. I have never done this before after moving only a few feet. It prompts me for a cancel reason. I hope Uber doesn't deactivate me for this but I click No Show. I drive away $3.75 richer but now I feel guilty. I will live with my guilt. I drove 8 minutes to pick them up and waited 5 minutes. I deserve the cancel fee. Right?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

If it's a pool ride or you are in a market where there is up front pricing, stops and detours are not allowed, except as necessary to complete the ride.

Now, that being said, I did stop for 20 minutes at a McDonald's during a 5.5x surge... total 3 miles, $50.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> But those 10 minutes that you made $2 easy money waiting could mean you lost an airport ride and have to do a supermarket full shopping cart pick up for $3 instead.


There are many reasons not to do drive thru. This is not one of them...it is flawed logic. By the same token, one could say that stopping at drive thru caused you to miss supermarket ping and instead got the airport run.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> But those 10 minutes that you made $2 easy money waiting could mean you lost an airport ride and have to do a supermarket full shopping cart pick up for $3 instead.


The market I am in has no airport and in two years I have yet to get a grocery cart full of items. Each market may be different. Here, I'll wait.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

dbla said:


> I only go thru when I'm hungry if they offer to buy for me or they throw cash at me. I am not willing do it at surge times. Last night I had three hogs get into my car at 145am on. 2.6 and asked if I would stop at a taco shop. I said I'd drop them off there and they could graze on the three blocks home after they grunted about how other drivers do it with no mention of tip or anything I just told them I'm in this to make money and I don't get paid to sit at a drive thru and I already offered to drop you off there but they decided it was to far to waddle the three blocks home. I already knew where this was going so 1star for them and of course me as well. Unloaded the Heffers and caught another 3.6 on the way home. Later got an email from support on how they didn't feel comfortable with their ride. I just wrote support back saying my suspension didn't feel comfortable with them either and not my fault three 250lb beasts can't fit comfortably in my car next time they should order xl or uber flatbed


THANKS FOR THE LAUGH!! .


----------

